# Newbie: need conversion from vector (or PNG) to PES or DST please



## frankidurbin (Mar 5, 2017)

I could use assistance converting vector file (my logo) to embroidery file (PES or DST). This forum comes up a lot in my searches. Would love to know if I can ask for help here. Thank you!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

frankidurbin said:


> I could use assistance converting vector file (my logo) to embroidery file (PES or DST). This forum comes up a lot in my searches. Would love to know if I can ask for help here. Thank you!


It takes special software and some experience to convert to embroidery files. I pay a digitizer to do all mine. They are not that expensive...this came up in a google search that may help you. I am not affiliated or have I ever used this company, but it beats waiting around for a freebie.

Pricing | Fast Emb Tapes


----------



## frankidurbin (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you so much! I have been deep googling for days but did not turn up that result. Happy to pay. Thank you!


----------



## frankidurbin (Mar 5, 2017)

Viper Graphics said:


> It takes special software and some experience to convert to embroidery files. I pay a digitizer to do all mine. They are not that expensive...this came up in a google search that may help you. I am not affiliated or have I ever used this company, but it beats waiting around for a freebie.
> 
> Pricing | Fast Emb Tapes



Sent them an email. Hoping for faster turnaround. Fantastic resource. Thank you! If anyone on forum can do this faster (perhaps today) I am happy to pay. 
Save​


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Reymond said:


> Download and try* IrfanView* for free:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Reymond, I looked at then downloaded that program out of curiosity and I could not see how to create .dst or .emb files from it, I looked at the plug-ins that were available on the site and forums but no luck. Can you provide some direction as to how to do this? thanks.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

..............................


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i don't think reymond understands what you're trying to do. dst/pes are embroidery files, not graphic files, and have to be created with embroidery/digitizing software. you need a digitizer to create the file for you. i would offer to help, but that would be spam and my post would be removed.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

digidana said:


> i don't think reymond understands what you're trying to do. dst/pes are embroidery files, not graphic files, and have to be created with embroidery/digitizing software. you need a digitizer to create the file for you. i would offer to help, but that would be spam and my post would be removed.


You are right, you cannot, but I definitely can tell this: 

_Contact Dana, she is an excellent and very helpful designer..._


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

Just used these people last week - very happy with quality and pricing

https://ignitiondrawing.com/Home


----------



## oldrnwisr2 (Mar 11, 2013)

You can purchase software that converts vector art into embroidery files without having to learn digitizing. It does very well for most files. Here is link that you can use to check out the software DRAWings 8 Essentials.


----------



## oldsewandsew (Nov 27, 2011)

I use Quality Punch digitizing for all my designs. They design it AND test it before sending it back to me. It's all handled via e-mail and their website. I have never been unhappy with them, they are award winning digitizers.


----------



## Jane13 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have used this company and find them very helpful and good value

Artwork Digitising, Embroidery Digitizing and Vectorsing - London, UK


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Digitizing require special skills and only digitizer can do this for you


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

oldrnwisr2 said:


> You can purchase software that converts vector art into embroidery files without having to learn digitizing. [/url].


i can promise you that you won't get a decent file from a point-and-click software. there is too much thinking, pathing, compensating, etc. involved. i'm sure it will create a design....but not a good one.


----------



## lesz (Mar 24, 2017)

Digitizing is such a competitive business today. There are hundreds, perhaps thousands around the world that will charge a small fee and email you your digitized design in a day. I would not pay more than $8.00 for a logo sized design, approximately 3.5" wide. They will take your design in any vector or raster format and convert it to meet your machines capability, eg: dst for Tajima.

Just look on the internet for digitizing service and they will all quote you for free and many will actually do your first design for free to show you their expertise and quality.

Les


----------

